
BrandColors – brand color hex codes - ashitlerferad
https://brandcolors.net/
======
triclops200
While this is neat website, I'd like to see the logo or source of the colors
by the swatch. How did you get the colors, manually or did you do some
automated mining?

~~~
unkown-unknowns
> I'd like to see the logo

Me too. When I think Adobe, I think red and white. This site excludes white
and additionally has a bunch of other colors.

Alibaba is orange and white to me. The OP site has only orange.

------
Flenser
It'd be interesting to see them plotted by frequency on a color map. Which are
the most colors? Which are less common?

~~~
dcustodio
I exported the list and created a small node app to sort the colors:
[https://github.com/dcustodio/colorcount](https://github.com/dcustodio/colorcount)
the top five is #00000 (66 occurrences), #CC0000 (18), #FF6600 (12), #FF0000
(10), #FFCC00 (8)

~~~
galengidman
This is a really tool. I've always been meaning to create a list of all the
works that use BrandColors or are derived from it. If I ever get around to
doing that, I'll make sure to include this.

------
pluma
On Chrome/Linux the Skillshare promo banner on the bottom obscures the toasts
when something gets copied to the clipboard. You just see the upper part of a
small dark rectangle.

~~~
WillKirkby
Same on Chrome/Windows and Firefox/Windows

~~~
pluma
I was going to be optimistic and assume they tested this on some browser and
just forgot about a weird edge case only present in Chrome/Linux. Looks like
they probably didn't test the banner/toast combination at all.

